# girling 54's on a mkII ?



## erkblack (Aug 24, 2010)

i have knuckles, calipers and brackets, rear spindle's, calipers and brackets? just need to know what vehicle and year to ask for when i order the bigger mc, front and rear rotors, and front and rear wheel bearings and braided lines? im driving a 88 jetta coupe and the mc went out last night so need to up grade asap.


----------



## erkblack (Aug 24, 2010)

*11inch*

forgot to mention i want to run 11 rotors


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

IIRC you should be able to upgrade to the 22mm one that is for the G60 Corrado which has factory 11" rotors. 

We are running 11" rotors on the front of a MKII Scirocco and using this master cylinder as well. 
PN: 357611019B


----------



## erkblack (Aug 24, 2010)

*thank u*

thanks


----------



## marc124444 (Jan 17, 2009)

25mm

From an Audi but I dont know the model and if it's easy to fit


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

erkblack said:


> forgot to mention i want to run 11 rotors


You might state which the model, model year, and engine size of the car/s that you collected the knuckles, calipers and brackets from.

11.0" rotors only work with calipers and (brackets?) caliper carriers that are designed to work with 11.0" rotors (Corrado G60s, and some Passats used all of the parts you need, early MKIII Jetta and GTi VR6 cars use some of the parts you would need).


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

erkblack said:


> i have knuckles, calipers and brackets, rear spindle's, calipers and brackets? just need to know what vehicle and year to ask for when i order the bigger mc, front and rear rotors, and front and rear wheel bearings and braided lines? im driving a 88 jetta coupe and the mc went out last night so need to up grade asap.


girling 54's are only a 10.1" rotor arent they?

didnt they come stock on later mk2 GTI/GLI models?

my 92 GLI had Girling 54 abs brakes on it, and they appeared stock.. 

have to have atleast 14" wheels to clear them..

i used the mk3 master cylinder with my girling 54 brake swap on my 85 GTI.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Glegor said:


> girling 54's are only a 10.1" rotor arent they?
> 
> didnt they come stock on later mk2 GTI/GLI models?
> 
> ...




The 54 refers to the piston size. Girling makes different 54 size calipers for 10.1" and 11.0" rotors. ATE makes 54 and 57 size calipers for use with 11.3" rotors.

So it's important when you say Girling 54s, that you say what size rotors the calipers will be used with.


----------

